# My resignation!!



## BEEZ

I hereby after a little more than 2 and a half decades I hereby resign as a Sixers fan. I AM DONE. AS long as Billy King has anything to do with the 76ers I will not give them the privelege of wasting valuable breath uttering the 76ers name. Its has been fun and I have seen ups and downs, I was even more optomistic about this team when Doug Moe was the coach and we were losing like every game when Moe came in almost 10 years ago. Sixers suck and I just dont have the patience to deal with it anymore.

You can catch me on the Nets forum. Its going to be where I go to see NBA games.

PEACE!!!


:curse: Billy King!!! :curse:


----------



## XenoSphere

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. But you're always welcome on the Nets board. :biggrin:


----------



## RP McMurphy

That's a shame BEEZ. When I read about the Steven Hunter signing I knew you'd be mad.

Some people will call you a bandwagoner, but I don't see it that way. I think Sixers fans have to do something to let the Sixers know that they are not happy with Billy King in charge. If you guys keep watching the games, how are they going to know the difference?


----------



## Dooch

BEEZ said:


> I hereby after a little more than 2 and a half decades I hereby resign as a Sixers fan. I AM DONE. AS long as Billy King has anything to do with the 76ers I will not give them the privelege of wasting valuable breath uttering the 76ers name. Its has been fun and I have seen ups and downs, I was even more optomistic about this team when Doug Moe was the coach and we were losing like every game when Moe came in almost 10 years ago. Sixers suck and I just dont have the patience to deal with it anymore.
> 
> You can catch me on the Nets forum. Its going to be where I go to see NBA games.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> 
> :curse: Billy King!!! :curse:


Welcome to the New Jersey Nets board.. BEEZ.. Sorry things did not work out.. I do not know why Philly picked up Steven Hunter... and Billy King is just really screwing up the whole Philadelphia 76er's franchise..


----------



## Petey

RP McMurphy said:


> That's a shame BEEZ. When I read about the Steven Hunter signing I knew you'd be mad.
> 
> Some people will call you a bandwagoner, but I don't see it that way. I think Sixers fans have to do something to let the Sixers know that they are not happy with Billy King in charge. If you guys keep watching the games, how are they going to know the difference?


 You were a Nets fan already! Look at your avatar, half of it, is a Nets owner.

Regardless perhaps Hunter was a bit overpaid, but he did jump Jackson which cleared up money to go after him.

And honestly it's better to have a proactive GM and team, then 1 that sits and lets their team stand still.

-Petey


----------



## HKF

5 years for a bum like Hunter. Pretty sad.


----------



## Dizmatic

Good rittens!!! Trader!!!


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> I hereby after a little more than 2 and a half decades I hereby resign as a Sixers fan. I AM DONE. AS long as Billy King has anything to do with the 76ers I will not give them the privelege of wasting valuable breath uttering the 76ers name. Its has been fun and I have seen ups and downs, I was even more optomistic about this team when Doug Moe was the coach and we were losing like every game when Moe came in almost 10 years ago. Sixers suck and I just dont have the patience to deal with it anymore.
> 
> You can catch me on the Nets forum. Its going to be where I go to see NBA games.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> 
> :curse: Billy King!!! :curse:



Umm, honestly nobody cares. Sorry.

Besides, the fact is they basically just traded Marc Jackson for (the Much younger) Steven Hunter('s lesser contract), a $4.5 million exception, and the ability to switch draft picks with the nets. Grow up.


----------



## Petey

sliccat said:


> Umm, honestly nobody cares. Sorry.
> 
> Besides, the fact is they basically just traded Marc Jackson for (the Much younger) Steven Hunter('s lesser contract), a $4.5 million exception, and the ability to switch draft picks with the nets. Grow up.


 Who will have the better record next year? Nets of 76ers? If the Nets do, there is no reason to swap picks for the 6ers as they will hold the lower pick.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain

I was *this* close to doing the same thing when they drafted Louis Williams. Billy King went out and signed everyone to the longest contract available when he really didn't have to in some cases (especially this one).

The thing is even with the changes he's made as of late, I don't think this team is more ready to compete for anything, so that's what makes the years on these deals hard to swallow. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sliccat

Petey said:


> Who will have the better record next year? Nets of 76ers? If the Nets do, there is no reason to swap picks for the 6ers as they will hold the lower pick.
> 
> -Petey


Who knows? the future isn't written in stone. Injuries, overachieving, underachieving, it never hurts to have something like that. Besides, that's why I mentioned it last.

And I'm going on the record as having a positive outlook on the Sixers(say, 49)


----------



## SixersFan

Well, at least you'll have a longer summer next year.


----------



## BEEZ

sliccat said:


> Umm, honestly nobody cares. Sorry.
> 
> Besides, the fact is they basically just traded Marc Jackson for (the Much younger) Steven Hunter('s lesser contract), a $4.5 million exception, and the ability to switch draft picks with the nets. Grow up.


 Unfortunately your opinon neither matters or holds any weight with me. I have been a fan 9 years longer than you have been born. I think Im grown enough.

Thanks have a nice day


----------



## Max Payne

Sorry to hear about that BEEZ. I totally feel you because I've given up on the Knicks until Houston and all those other scrubs come off the books in a few years. Try and post every now and then when the season starts because your insight is always appreciated. All the best man, and I'll cya in the Nets board.


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

How could you call your self a fan?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Anyone who says "I'm not a fan anymore!" never was a fan in the first place.

PG: Allen Iverson...Kevin Ollie...(Louis Williams?)
SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green...John Salmons
SF: Kyle Korver...(Allan Houston?)
PF: Chris Webber...(Shavlik Randolph?)
C: Samuel Dalembert...Steven Hunter

They may have given out some long-term deals, but all of the players they have signed so far are younger than 25. Any other team would be thrilled to sign Dalembert, Hunter, Korver and Green (assuming he is healthy) to these deals. Then you've got Iguodala as well, along with AI and C-Webb. The Sixers will have a real nice team next year.


----------



## SixersFan

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone who says "I'm not a fan anymore!" never was a fan in the first place.
> 
> PG: Allen Iverson...Kevin Ollie...(Louis Williams?)
> SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green...John Salmons
> SF: Kyle Korver...(Allan Houston?)
> PF: Chris Webber...(Shavlik Randolph?)
> C: Samuel Dalembert...Steven Hunter
> 
> They may have given out some long-term deals, but all of the players they have signed so far are younger than 25. Any other team would be thrilled to sign Dalembert, Hunter, Korver and Green (assuming he is healthy) to these deals. Then you've got Iguodala as well, along with AI and C-Webb. The Sixers will have a real nice team next year.


That's what I'm saying! The best part is that BK isn't done yet.


----------



## Rayza

How can you just abandon the team?

Even if u hate BK's guts, how about the other 99% of the elements that represents a team? 

When and if the 76ers starts winning, I wonder if you will be back ...


----------



## Kunlun

Watch our team destroy the East next season, you'll be eating your words. No true fan abandons the team even when they suck and we don't even suck that much.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> Watch our team destroy the East next season, you'll be eating your words. No true fan abandons the team even when they suck and we don't even suck that much.


I don't agree with this whole sentiment of you were never a true fan if you stop cheering for a team. I mean this is sports, if you're allowed to stop loving a person, why can't you stop cheering for a team? Let's be perfectly honest here. It's not like we as people are obligated to cheer for a certain team our whole lives.


----------



## nbanoitall

if a mutombo left denver for atlanta every year, id still be a nuggets fan.

Having a little trouble with your Sixers. Cry me a river. Ive seen my fair share of bad yrs


----------



## cpawfan

Well at least BEEZ is staying in the Atlantic :laugh:


----------



## The Effin One

beez with all due respect this is borderline disgusting, i will call this bandwagoning and i will go as far as to say i don't respect you as a philly fan for this.

i'm also disgusted that you would choose a rival...particularly a rival where our current franchise player is better than every player in the franchises history.

forreal man, why cheer for the Eastern Conference Clippers? I'll think you'll be tortured a little bit more as a Nets fan than a Sixers fan, maybe it's me. The Sixers are historically the 4th greatest franchise in NBA history and easily Philadelphia's best franchise. Our time will come, it always does.

Put it like this, the Sixers will win the finals before the Nets ever actually make it again.


----------



## SirCharles34

I thought of you Beez when I read we signed Stephen Hunter. 

I am shocked that you would abandon your team just like *that*. 

If it's that simple, then the Clippers would have absolutely no fans at all. They have to deal with Donald Sterling year in and year out. BK's not the smartest GM out their but at least he's trying. If Donald was running the 6ers, we wouldn't have signed any of our free agents this past month. And AI would've been pissed and demanded a trade... If AI is satisfied, why can't you be too?

Tell me you weren't excited when we got Cwebb? Although I think Cwebb is over rated, I was still jumpin for joy when I heard BK pulled off that trade. It's not over yet. I'm sure now that we have some wiggle room, BK will be making more deals.

I'll never cease being a 6er fan. If I could route for them when they had Shawn Bradley and Jeff Hornacek, then I know I'm in it for the long haul.

Good luck in Netsville, USA. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Pejavlade

I think your turning your back on a young talented team and espically AI and Cwebb.


----------



## kamego

All I am going to say is my DePaul guys are smart. Hunter gets a 5 year deal lol we just do it right


----------



## Bruno

i hoped more to read the resignation of BK then yours but i have always respected you and hope you will comeback soon to Sixers ,it will be a sign we will get better but it´s sad you will leave for now.Thanks for the memories in Sixers board but i understand and be a fan for 25 years its not a joke soo...


----------



## Vermillion

Your choice, that's all I can say. Shame though.

I thought I'd only be a fan for as long as Allen Iverson still wore the Sixers jersey. While he is still the foremost reason for my being a Sixers fan, I have come to root for the Sixers team and embrace all the different players, no matter how bad their contracts are, no matter how much some of them are scrubs. The fact that they're ready to suit up and play every night for the Sixers is enough for me. And I will always support the Sixers, even when the time may come when they lose or give up Iverson. They've grown on me.

And btw, better a Steven Hunter signing then a nano-frontcourt depth.


----------



## RP McMurphy

Being a bandwagoner is "disgusting?" Okay. Shouldn't we save that word for people who really deserve it, like murderers, pedophiles, and maybe racists? This is just basketball, it isn't life-and-death. BEEZ can root for whatever team he wants to without people harassing him. Sports fans who harass fans of other teams are the worst. Are you guys the same people who throw beer at fans of the visiting team if they come to Philly home games?


----------



## Coatesvillain

RP McMurphy said:


> Being a bandwagoner is "disgusting?" Okay. Shouldn't we save that word for people who really deserve it, like murderers, pedophiles, and maybe racists? This is just basketball, it isn't life-and-death. BEEZ can root for whatever team he wants to without people harassing him. Sports fans who harass fans of other teams are the worst. Are you guys the same people who throw beer at fans of the visiting team if they come to Philly home games?


Well if they are, I hope they don't throw beer at BEEZ, because he'll fight back. :laugh:


----------



## The Effin One

RP McMurphy said:


> Being a bandwagoner is "disgusting?" Okay. Shouldn't we save that word for people who really deserve it, like murderers, pedophiles, and maybe racists? This is just basketball, it isn't life-and-death. BEEZ can root for whatever team he wants to without people harassing him. Sports fans who harass fans of other teams are the worst. Are you guys the same people who throw beer at fans of the visiting team if they come to Philly home games?


no, what Beez did is a shot at the creed of being a Philadelphia sports fan. And then, to say that he's leaving because 'we're never going to get better' but then go cheer for the Nets, who are historically the worst franchise in the East by far, just strikes me as kind of retarded.

I'm not harassing him. I'm just calling it how it is. If he is abandoning the Sixers just like that than he is not a true Philadelphia fan in my mind. The creed of Philadelphia fans is that we stand by our teams REGARDLESS of how much they suck. We haven't seen a championship in twenty years. We still stand by our guys, we may ***** about them when they let us down but regardless you stand by them.

This to me is just as bad as saying you don't like the Eagles anymore during the mid 90's and cheering for the Cowboys.

Oh, and considering this is a sports forum, I will say it's disgusting. I don't think I'm going to be talking about murderers and pedophiles here...plus i think murder is an overhyped crime and can be perfectably justifiable in many occasions, but that's another issue that we will not be addressing in this thread.

I have mad respect for Beez, I used to post on SOHH.com with him and for a good year we were the only Sixers fans on the Coliseum. I just take offense to this because this is not what a true Philadelphia fan would do...and considering we have the best fans on the ****ing planet I don't understand why someone wouldn't want to be a part of us and our passion.


----------



## Your Answer

Pathetic is the only word that comes to my head to say you were a sixers fan for that long is just sad for you to pack up and abandon them I feel sorry for you that you wasted that much time You should of just started in BOSTON cuz thats the amount of respect you deserve the same amount we give Boston fans NONE! No true fan leaves bc they dont like a couple ppl who got signed cant wait til we Destroy the Nets this year and when we start winning I hope everyone else here will not welcome you back 
Peace out LOSER! :curse: 

GO SIXERS 

on that note i remember you guys were asking what the new site moto should be I think this opens up a great one "Your Either with us or Against Us"


----------



## SirCharles34

RP McMurphy said:


> Being a bandwagoner is "disgusting?" Okay. Shouldn't we save that word for people who really deserve it, like murderers, pedophiles, and maybe racists? This is just basketball, it isn't life-and-death. BEEZ can root for whatever team he wants to without people harassing him. Sports fans who harass fans of other teams are the worst. Are you guys the same people who throw beer at fans of the visiting team if they come to Philly home games?


Are you kidding me? No one's harassing Beez. He opened himself up to criticism when he opened this "resignation" thread. Although I will miss his intelligent insights on the Sixers, I do question his loyalty to our team. Leaving any team just b/c they aren't doing well or whatever the case may be sure sounds like a bandwagoner to me.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

LOL, you know you will be rooting for us deep down. If anything this team should be fun to watch. We have some ridiculous athleticism. Just think about AI, Iggy, Sammy, and Hunter. There is going to be some nice oops, and swats this year.

I think we can be a scrappy team that suprises people. 

Dont worry guys, I am still rooting. 

Bring back Dana Barros


----------



## BEEZ

I laugh at all of the your not a Sixers fan this and that, in this thread, it shows me the "thought" process in plenty of the individuals in this thread. I can like who I want and when I want. I have been through more as a fan of the Sixers than most in this thread have lived so the "your're not a true sports fan is BS quite frankly. None of you know me outside of this site to take personal shots at me in this thread. You even have a 16 year old Laker fan who hardly knows the history of this franchise to comment.

The Im going to the Nets board was just a generalization, I can choose not to go to a Sixers game and instead drive a hour and a half if I want to. Thats in my human right to do so. I dont like the product I dont have to support it. PERIOD. No one can refute my "loyalties" to this team. 

Also Route I-76 grow up man. I saw your Sleez comment on the other thread, I've never once called you a name so your name calling isnt neccessary or warranted. 

So many of you are these so called fans answer this questions for me. Who was the Sixers best Mid Range shooter in the late 80's early 90's or name me the point guard out of Texas that they took when every draft board had this guy labeled as a bust. 

LOL @ questioning me as a Sixers fan, when you can throw history with me, then we can speak

[/end rant, steps off soapbox]


----------



## Max Payne

BEEZ said:


> I laugh at all of the your not a Sixers fan this and that, in this thread, it shows me the "thought" process in plenty of the individuals in this thread. I can like who I want and when I want. I have been through more as a fan of the Sixers than most in this thread have lived so the "your're not a true sports fan is BS quite frankly. None of you know me outside of this site to take personal shots at me in this thread. You even have a 16 year old Laker fan who hardly knows the history of this franchise to comment.
> 
> The Im going to the Nets board was just a generalization, I can choose not to go to a Sixers game and instead drive a hour and a half if I want to. Thats in my human right to do so. I dont like the product I dont have to support it. PERIOD. No one can refute my "loyalties" to this team.
> 
> Also Route I-76 grow up man. I saw your Sleez comment on the other thread, I've never once called you a name so your name calling isnt neccessary or warranted.
> 
> So many of you are these so called fans answer this questions for me. Who was the Sixers best Mid Range shooter in the late 80's early 90's or name me the point guard out of Texas that they took when every draft board had this guy labeled as a bust.
> 
> LOL @ questioning me as a Sixers fan, when you can throw history with me, then we can speak
> 
> [/end rant, steps off soapbox]


 :clap: 

The guys that matter are staying level-headed BEEZ...we still love ya !


----------



## Spell Checker

BEEZ said:


> I laugh at all of the your not a Sixers fan this and that, in this thread, it shows me the "thought" process in plenty of the individuals in this thread. I can like who I want and when I want. I have been through more as a fan of the Sixers than most in this thread have lived so the "your're not a true sports fan is BS quite frankly. None of you know me outside of this site to take personal shots at me in this thread. You even have a 16 year old Laker fan who hardly knows the history of this franchise to comment.
> 
> The Im going to the Nets board was just a generalization, I can choose not to go to a Sixers game and instead drive a hour and a half if I want to. Thats in my human right to do so. I dont like the product I dont have to support it. PERIOD. No one can refute my "loyalties" to this team.
> 
> Also Route I-76 grow up man. I saw your Sleez comment on the other thread, I've never once called you a name so your name calling isnt neccessary or warranted.
> 
> So many of you are these so called fans answer this questions for me. Who was the Sixers best Mid Range shooter in the late 80's early 90's or name me the point guard out of Texas that they took when every draft board had this guy labeled as a bust.
> 
> LOL @ questioning me as a Sixers fan, when you can throw history with me, then we can speak
> 
> [/end rant, steps off soapbox]


 Great Great post. Every poster in here that dissed Beez was just owned with that post.


----------



## Sliccat

A three page forum because someone isn't a fan anymore? Wouldn't the best way to show your disgust to just not post, and have the thread fade away? 

I retract my earlier statement, obviously some people do care. I still don't, but whatever.



BEEZ said:


> I laugh at all of the your not a Sixers fan this and that, in this thread, it shows me the "thought" process in plenty of the individuals in this thread. I can like who I want and when I want. I have been through more as a fan of the Sixers than most in this thread have lived so the "your're not a true sports fan is BS quite frankly. None of you know me outside of this site to take personal shots at me in this thread. You even have a 16 year old Laker fan who hardly knows the history of this franchise to comment.
> 
> The Im going to the Nets board was just a generalization, I can choose not to go to a Sixers game and instead drive a hour and a half if I want to. Thats in my human right to do so. I dont like the product I dont have to support it. PERIOD. No one can refute my "loyalties" to this team.
> 
> Also Route I-76 grow up man. I saw your Sleez comment on the other thread, I've never once called you a name so your name calling isnt neccessary or warranted.
> 
> So many of you are these so called fans answer this questions for me. Who was the Sixers best Mid Range shooter in the late 80's early 90's or name me the point guard out of Texas that they took when every draft board had this guy labeled as a bust.
> 
> LOL @ questioning me as a Sixers fan, when you can throw history with me, then we can speak
> 
> [/end rant, steps off soapbox]



For real. well, kind of. the whole history thing just shows you're either older than the rest of us, or have no life. if it's the first, that doesn't make you more of a fan than the rest of us. I know that Orlando drafted CWebb and then traded him to the warriors, but I'm not a fan of either team. I was just alive and a basketball fan when they were good.

But some of you guys really need to grow up.


----------



## Spell Checker

The above post makes no sense because you were questioning him for being a fan then you make overtures of him being older and having no life. I think you are the one that should grow up with your pot shots. Your above post makes you look quite immature and shows that you really have no grasp on the above. You would have done good to leave it at the first half of your post but then the second shows total immaturity, because according to you, he must have no life because he knows the history of the franchise and if thats the case wouldnt that make him a fan. LOL @ you telling someone to grow up. :banana:


----------



## BEEZ

LOL, I didnt post that to get hated on or for anyone to defend me. This is a message board, which is an outlet to allow what you are thinking are feeling to be written down. As I stated before the potshots are unnecessary. I have found out in the past that when a person cant constructively criticize and or back up an argument or statement they resort to name calling. Sliccat had a good point, that this thread should die if no one cares, but Im actually happy that it hasnt because "fans" of the sixers are coming out to either support or bash me, which is good.


----------



## Your Answer

hmmmm lets see in the mid 80s maybe you were talking Andrew Toney? and come on the pg out of texas B.J. Tyler one of the best to come out of texas see just cuz you got some knowledge doesnt make you a fan you can know something about on an organization but dedication is what makes you a fan sitting thru the ups and downs of your team and sticking with them thru thick and thin thats a fan yah your right you do have your right to stop watching them nd go to whatever games you do but come on now to throw a tempertantrum and storm out cuz you dont like a couple of moves that were made YOU my brotha need to grow up at least were making moves as for me i will stay dedicated and sorry if i get a lil upset when someone whos good at sports trivia wants to storm out on a team bc he doesnt like the current management booohooo i hope you are welcomed into NJ to get you out of here


----------



## BEEZ

Route I-76 said:


> hmmmm lets see in the mid 80s maybe you were talking Andrew Toney? and come on the pg out of texas B.J. Tyler one of the best to come out of texas see just cuz you got some knowledge doesnt make you a fan you can know something about on an organization but dedication is what makes you a fan sitting thru the ups and downs of your team and sticking with them thru thick and thin thats a fan yah your right you do have your right to stop watching them nd go to whatever games you do but come on now to throw a tempertantrum and storm out cuz you dont like a couple of moves that were made YOU my brotha need to grow up at least were making moves as for me i will stay dedicated and sorry if i get a lil upset when someone whos good at sports trivia wants to storm out on a team bc he doesnt like the current management booohooo i hope you are welcomed into NJ to get you out of here


 Sorry unfortunately you are wrong some more. Ron Anderson was a much better mid-range shooter though some would dispute it than Andrew Toney. 2ndly as I stated earlier in the thread the name calling stops here. If you cant with factual information back up your retort to my complaints then dont post in this thread. You you brotha need to grow up is nonsesnse. You dont know me, you didnt exists when I fell in love with the 76ers. Your entire post is hypocritical because in the same sentence you say I can go to whatever games I like but then turn right around and say because I dont like some moves and I dont want to be associated with the team anymore I need to grow up. Could you please make up your mind and take a particular stance. 

As a member of this site. Im glad you post here. I want you to keep posting on the Sixers board here to help this board grow. But it is within my limits as an "*INDIVIDUAL*" to keep supporting the product or not. If Im not happy with something that has gone on far too long I DONT HAVE TO SUPPORT IT. Its that simple.

Thanks for coming

P.S. I like the good at Sports Trivia comment. That was a good one :greatjob:


----------



## Your Answer

I wasnt being hypocritical in saying you have a right to go where ever you want to watch a game you do but on that same token I dont know how someone can consider themselves a die-hard fan and just all of a sudden one day decide thats enough but hey thats just my opinion I guess I just look at it as what would it take for me to say one day im no longer a fan and I dont think that could happen regardless of what they do So i take back the Sleez comment maybe that was uncalled for but as for being a true fan i dont see how anyone whos a real true fan could jus call it quits like that im sorry i just dont


BTW-I think you might be Suprised at the Contributions Hunter makes this year dont write him off just yet :mrt:


----------



## Kunlun

There's nothing that could make me stop cheering for the Sixers unless they change cities or something. I don't know what could've been so bad to make a big fan like BEEZ turn his back on the team.


----------



## SixersFan

Kunlun said:


> There's nothing that could make me stop cheering for the Sixers unless they change cities or something.


 :cheers:


----------



## GrandKenyon6

The Effin One said:


> i'm also disgusted that you would choose a rival...particularly a rival where our current franchise player is better than every player in the franchises history.


LOL. I'll take Kidd over Iverson any day of the week.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

We could really use some wolves fans. But theres probally nothing about the wolves that interest anyone.


----------



## JT

eh, do what you want to. but iverson and cwebb will be good this year, i'm talking 52+ wins good, regardless of if i watched hunter play 10+ games and still don't know what he does out there.


----------



## SirCharles34

Hey guys, here's an article I came across about fickle fans. I think it's appropriate for this thread. I'm a big A's fan and hate the Giants. I could never see myself routing for them or the Celtics for that matter. It's just something that should NEVER be done.

Selling Out On Your Team


----------



## Jamel Irief

BEEZ said:


> I hereby after a little more than 2 and a half decades I hereby resign as a Sixers fan. I AM DONE. AS long as Billy King has anything to do with the 76ers I will not give them the privelege of wasting valuable breath uttering the 76ers name. Its has been fun and I have seen ups and downs, I was even more optomistic about this team when Doug Moe was the coach and we were losing like every game when Moe came in almost 10 years ago. Sixers suck and I just dont have the patience to deal with it anymore.
> 
> You can catch me on the Nets forum. Its going to be where I go to see NBA games.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> 
> :curse: Billy King!!! :curse:


Doug Moe coaching the Sixers 10 years ago?  Did you mean Larry Brown or Johny Davis? John Lucas?


----------



## digital jello

BEEZ said:


> I hereby after a little more than 2 and a half decades I hereby resign as a Sixers fan. I AM DONE. AS long as Billy King has anything to do with the 76ers I will not give them the privelege of wasting valuable breath uttering the 76ers name. Its has been fun and I have seen ups and downs, I was even more optomistic about this team when Doug Moe was the coach and we were losing like every game when Moe came in almost 10 years ago. Sixers suck and I just dont have the patience to deal with it anymore.
> 
> You can catch me on the Nets forum. Its going to be where I go to see NBA games.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> 
> :curse: Billy King!!! :curse:



It sucks to lose you as a poster, BEEZ. I really enjoyed your contributions to the board.

On one hand, I can understand your lost patience. On the other, I just don't get it. Why now? Jumping ship, even if it's only for King's stay, is just weak. And I know you'll be checking those box scores. :smile:


----------



## BEEZ

Jamel Irief said:


> Doug Moe coaching the Sixers 10 years ago?  Did you mean Larry Brown or Johny Davis? John Lucas?


 I know that was 92-93 but I started rambling and lost my train of thought.


----------



## BEEZ

digital jello said:


> It sucks to lose you as a poster, BEEZ. I really enjoyed your contributions to the board.
> 
> On one hand, I can understand your lost patience. On the other, I just don't get it. Why now? Jumping ship, even if it's only for King's stay, is just weak. And I know you'll be checking those box scores. :smile:


 Put it this way. Im not leaving as a fan, but I will not support the product as long as Billy King is the Gm and President of Basketball operations.


----------



## Max Payne

Why don't you wait till the season starts ? I'm just as disappointed as you for this offseason other than Philly locking up Korver. However I think we should give it till the start of the season to see how Cheeks, a rehabilitated Webber and Hunter work out. I know the Hunter signing was the real nail in the coffin but I believe that AI will slap him around in practice and make sure he "knows his role and does his thing". Also, Louis Williams might actually turn out to be a handy point guard so you never know....if you must go, do so but I think waiting till the season starts would be better. Gonna miss ya BEEZ.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Steven Hunter isn't the kind of person you can slap around as he's a good guy, his problems revolve around him just not being that smart of a player and it's hard to slap that out of someone.


----------



## Max Payne

It would be funny thought wouldn't it ? 

AI : (Runs up, leaps and slaps Hunter) Dammit dog, what's wrong with you ? That's the 15th lay off pass this game you've missed !

Hunter : Sniff,sniff, sorry AI, but it's my hands....

AI : Whaaaa ? Lemme see them hands !

Hunter : Owwwwww...you're hurting them !

Webber : Haha

AI : (glares at Webber) B***h, didn't I tell you to keep doing those leg exercises ?!

Webber : Sorry...

AI : And work on them free throws when you're done ! Don't be callin' no timeouts EVER during a game ! Ya dig ?!

Webber : (grimaces) Now that hurt....

Hunter : Not as much as my hands hurt !

AI : Did I say you could talk ? Drop one more pass and you run to 69th street and back...and if you get shot and miss any games, you'll become the new tackling dummy for the Eagles...Donovan just called about that !

Hunter : Sure thing AI !


Sorry guys....creative juices maybe going too overboard....


----------



## Unique

Max Payne said:


> It would be funny thought wouldn't it ?
> 
> AI : (Runs up, leaps and slaps Hunter) Dammit dog, what's wrong with you ? That's the 15th lay off pass this game you've missed !
> 
> Hunter : Sniff,sniff, sorry AI, but it's my hands....
> 
> AI : Whaaaa ? Lemme see them hands !
> 
> Hunter : Owwwwww...you're hurting them !
> 
> Webber : Haha
> 
> AI : (glares at Webber) B***h, didn't I tell you to keep doing those leg exercises ?!
> 
> Webber : Sorry...
> 
> AI : And work on them free throws when you're done ! Don't be callin' no timeouts EVER during a game ! Ya dig ?!
> 
> Webber : (grimaces) Now that hurt....
> 
> Hunter : Not as much as my hands hurt !
> 
> AI : Did I say you could talk ? Drop one more pass and you run to 69th street and back...and if you get shot and miss any games, you'll become the new tackling dummy for the Eagles...Donovan just called about that !
> 
> Hunter : Sure thing AI !
> 
> 
> Sorry guys....creative juices maybe going too overboard....


LMAO ....Hunters a good back up he should do well 4 u guys


----------



## truth

Nice to see the Philly fans are not too emotional and tend not to over react at a harmless admission....

Whats going on in the city of brotherly love :brokenhea???


----------



## SixersFan

Max Payne said:


> It would be funny thought wouldn't it ?
> 
> AI : (Runs up, leaps and slaps Hunter) Dammit dog, what's wrong with you ? That's the 15th lay off pass this game you've missed !
> 
> Hunter : Sniff,sniff, sorry AI, but it's my hands....
> 
> AI : Whaaaa ? Lemme see them hands !
> 
> Hunter : Owwwwww...you're hurting them !
> 
> Webber : Haha
> 
> AI : (glares at Webber) B***h, didn't I tell you to keep doing those leg exercises ?!
> 
> Webber : Sorry...
> 
> AI : And work on them free throws when you're done ! Don't be callin' no timeouts EVER during a game ! Ya dig ?!
> 
> Webber : (grimaces) Now that hurt....
> 
> Hunter : Not as much as my hands hurt !
> 
> AI : Did I say you could talk ? Drop one more pass and you run to 69th street and back...and if you get shot and miss any games, you'll become the new tackling dummy for the Eagles...Donovan just called about that !
> 
> Hunter : Sure thing AI !
> 
> 
> Sorry guys....creative juices maybe going too overboard....



You know he probably runs that team like that too, hahaha. "Welcome to MY team, CWebb, now learn how to postup and jump or I'll send you down to Newport News!"


----------



## SirCharles34

BEEZ said:


> Put it this way. Im not leaving as a fan, but I will not support the product as long as Billy King is the Gm and President of Basketball operations.


Okay, thanks for clarifying. I understand you better now. 
I'm the same way when it comes to the Raiders. I'm still a fan, but I don't support the product. :starwars:


----------



## sixersonline

BEEZ said:


> So many of you are these so called fans answer this questions for me. Who was the Sixers best Mid Range shooter in the late 80's early 90's or name me the point guard out of Texas that they took when every draft board had this guy labeled as a bust.
> 
> 
> [/end rant, steps off soapbox]


You could argue on who the best was, but I personally liked both Mike Gminski and Ron Anderson. And the BJ Tyler pick was hideous as was many of our loterry picks in the early 90s, no question.

I haven't posted here in a good while, but I do remember many of your post from the time I did, and your passion for the team was always evident, despite your disapproval of Iverson among other things. Here's a question i have for you:

Arguably, the Sixers entirely history has been tethered with poor or questionable personnel decisions. Today as a franchise, we clearly aren't at our lowest point. Right now, we're probably a tad above mediocre, with potential for a promising future. But in over 20 years of loyalty to the team, why have you picked now to bail? What is so different about now, as opposed to any other time when we our outlook has been iffy? It would seem to me that the trading of Moses, the trading of Barkley, or the 18-64 year would have been more logical times to want to bail.


----------



## BEEZ

I have warmed to Iverson over the past few years. As a fan you do realize how unbearable it is to watch Billy King throw out 5 year contracts and overpaying players on avg. 12 million dollars more than they are worth. Its like its being done intentionally. This IMO is worse than when they were 18-64 or when they traded Barkley.


----------



## sixersonline

BEEZ said:


> I have warmed to Iverson over the past few years. As a fan you do realize how unbearable it is to watch Billy King throw out 5 year contracts and overpaying players on avg. 12 million dollars more than they are worth. Its like its being done intentionally. This IMO is worse than when they were 18-64 or when they traded Barkley.



While I think we all share some of the frustrations, it's not like Billy King is the ONLY GM in the league overpaying players. In a league where the Raja Bells, Mark Blounts, and Brian Cardinals are getting 5 and 6 year deals at good money, to me that's as clear an indication as any that finances are out of wack league wide. When Gilbert Areans can get 10 million a year, Larry Hughes can get 11 million a year, Joe Johnson 14 million a year, and Michael Redd 15 million a year, all of that makes you scratch your head. While these guys a good solid players who can put the ball in the basket, none of them are worth that kind of money.


I just think we need to be a little more balanced when evaluating Billy King.

Hunter for example. An athletic 7-foot big man who is young and to this point has shown flashes of promise, albeit inconsistently. Assuming he continues to improve,there's nothing wrong with giving him a 5 year deal, when it's a very moveable contract at only 3.3 million a year.

Kyle Korver. He's young (25), and he has a skill that we've been DESPERATE for in this town since Larry Brown took over. What's so wrong about a 5 year deal for him? While it would be nice to have the luxury having a guy like him coming off of your bench, the reality is his shooting has won a number of games for us last year, and will likely continue to over those next 5 years. And 4.4 million a year for a YOUNG player who is an adequate starter, very capable of putting 15 points on the board on only 5 shots ... you'd have to consider that to be a reasonably good deal. For comparison, Mike Miller and Darius Miles, promising young players who are borderline starters but will never be all-stars, each signed 5 years deals for 42 million.... some 20 million more than what BK inked Korver for. 


Admittedly, I would have had serious questions about the Willie Green signing, mainly because I personally think bigger guards are who I think we should be adding to any backcourt that includes Iverson. But if BK and Cheeks both felt they could take advantage of using and Iverson-Green backcourt where O'Brien couldn't, then I would have to trust their judgement. 5 years, again for a YOUNG productive player capable of giving you near-Iverson-like production when Iverson can't play ... at barely over 3 million a years ... that's not very bad deal at all, IMO.


The moves that i thought were horrible were the Buckner signing, and the Snow extension. I make no attempt to offer any rationale for those moves. Buckner was already a vet who had no upside to bank on. And Snow never fit into the plan of Iverson finishing out his career as our point guard (which most people felt needed to happen as he got older). Those to me were categorically bad moves by Billy King.

The Mckie and Mutombo signings, I think we all can agree were a double-edged sword, yet still we still like to nitpick on that. You're concerned about their age at the time, but at the same time, they were key pieces to your finals team who just won 6MOY and DPOY respectively. There's no way you could justify not bringing those guys back at their asking price. We had to bite the bullet there. Aaron I felt all along wouldn't be moveable. Mutombo I thought wouldn't be moveable, but to my surprise Billy did move him at exactly the right time. Maybe they could have talked Aaron down in years at the time, who knows. Supposedly Atlanta had threw a bid in which upped the ante. Whatever.

Kenny Thomas was a young player who showed when used correctly, that he was capble of giving you 15-20 points and 10-15 rebounds on a given night. Other than Kenny being undersized, I didn't have too big of a problem with BK locking him up for 7 years. He was a very productive player, and still relatively young.

Brian Skinner got a 4 year deal for slighty less than the MLE. Given what other marginal big men were going for that summer, you have to consider this a modest deal dollar wise. Now for whatever reason, he wasn't given the chance to show more of what he could do in O'Brien's system. He instantly start producing more the minute he got to Sacto, so by default, Billy did sign a capable big man. He just didn't have the coach in place who could utilize him properly.


Bottom line, while I can understand the concern over what seems like excessive deals for unproven or non-star players, the trend in the NBA now for retooling teams is to sign players based what you expect them being able to bring in the future, rather than what they have proven already. Given that all of our recent long terms signings have been to YOUNG players, who will still be in their prime at the end of their deals, I'm willing to give BK the benefit of the doubt that he's making moves than are in line with what most of the league is doing. 

If Dalembert becomes a Ben Wallace, Hunter becomes a young Theo Ratliff, and Korver becomes Wally or Peja ... we'll all be signing BK praises in a few years.

I won't go so far as to say you're overreacting to nothing ... but all things considered, we could be AND HAVE BEEN a whole lot worse. As a reasonable outlook, you're looking at a very young 44-46 win team with a CHANCE of advancing maybe a round in the playoff. We aren't the Clippers or the Hawks.


----------



## ravor44

The Effin One said:


> beez with all due respect this is borderline disgusting, i will call this bandwagoning and i will go as far as to say i don't respect you as a philly fan for this.
> 
> i'm also disgusted that you would choose a rival...particularly a rival where our current franchise player is better than every player in the franchises history.
> 
> forreal man, why cheer for the Eastern Conference Clippers? I'll think you'll be tortured a little bit more as a Nets fan than a Sixers fan, maybe it's me. The Sixers are historically the 4th greatest franchise in NBA history and easily Philadelphia's best franchise. Our time will come, it always does.
> 
> Put it like this, t*he Sixers will win the finals before the Nets ever actually make it again.*


OMG!Sixers will win the FINALS b4 the Nets will ever make it again...Sixers will not be the in the playoffs in this year IMO...but the will be there so how can you state that no evidence s*** statement.. :dead: you should grow up..


----------



## Coatesvillain

ravor44 said:


> OMG!Sixers will win the FINALS b4 the Nets will ever make it again...Sixers will not be the in the playoffs in this year IMO...but the will be there so how can you state that no evidence s*** statement.. :dead: you should grow up..


It's his opinion, he didn't state it as evidence.

I'm sure BEEZ had no idea this thread would've grown this large when he made the first post. I think by mid-season it's going to be as big as the Jamal Crawford thread over on the Bulls board. :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ

:no:


----------



## Ron Mexico

but why the Nets????


----------



## BEEZ

Ron Mexico said:


> but why the Nets????


 closest team for me to drive and watch


----------



## Ron Mexico

NM


----------



## King Joseus

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It's his opinion, he didn't state it as evidence.
> 
> I'm sure BEEZ had no idea this thread would've grown this large when he made the first post. I think by mid-season it's going to be as big as the Jamal Crawford thread over on the Bulls board. :laugh:


that's pretty funny (as I frequent the bulls board myself)...


----------



## Ron Mexico

if the sixers beat the Nets the first time they play, this thread will increase 20X that night book it


----------



## Kunlun

Quick question for you BEEZ. Who would you cheer for if the Sixers played the Nets?


----------



## ravor44

Ron Mexico said:


> if the sixers beat the Nets the first time they play, this thread will increase 20X that night book it


Sixers will never beat the Nets first time they play..I think Nets will sweep the Sixers in the season.. :banana:


----------



## Kunlun

ravor44 said:


> Sixers will never beat the Nets first time they play..I think Nets will sweep the Sixers in the season.. :banana:


Just like I believe the Sixers will sweep the Nets next season too.


----------



## BEEZ

Kunlun said:


> Quick question for you BEEZ. Who would you cheer for if the Sixers played the Nets?


 I told you. As long as Billy King has anything to do withthe Sixers. I will not support the product.


----------



## Kunlun

BEEZ said:


> I told you. As long as Billy King has anything to do withthe Sixers. I will not support the product.


That's terrible BEEZ. How can bring yourself to root against your own team...


----------



## ravor44

Kunlun said:


> Just like I believe the Sixers will sweep the Nets next season too.


If the Nets will sweep the Sixers next season..Will you cut your head off?J/K... :biggrin:


----------



## Bruno

I don´t thing neither Sixers,neither the Nets will sweep this season.
But last season the fact is that Sixers had very problems wiht the Nets more then with the Celtics but it will be fun to watch next season BEEZ and the Nets crew against the best team ,well the team we Sixers fans like.
This threat have 77 posts i thing maybe this can bring a record of posts for one threat this season.


----------



## BEEZ

Kunlun said:


> That's terrible BEEZ. How can bring yourself to root against your own team...


 Ask Billy King


----------



## SixersFan

This thread really doesn't serve a good purpose for this forum and should be locked at this point. I think everyone has made it known how they feel by now..

It'd be nice to get back to talk about basketball.


----------



## BEEZ

Im actually happy with the thread as I finally saw some passion come out of the posters on the Sixers board. Something I have been wishing and waiting on since 2002. Now Sixers fans you can expound on that to make this forum better.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

ravor44 said:


> OMG!Sixers will win the FINALS b4 the Nets will ever make it again...Sixers will not be the in the playoffs in this year IMO...but the will be there so how can you state that no evidence s*** statement.. :dead: you should grow up..


Yea man, and you supplied some pretty solid evidence to prove that the sixers wont make the playoffs.


This thread will stay open. 76ers Nets just got a whole lot more important in my mind.


----------



## E.H. Munro

sliccat said:


> And I'm going on the record as having a positive outlook on the Sixers(say, 49)


You're only expecting 49 losses?


----------



## Kunlun

ehmunro said:


> You're only expecting 49 losses?


Just worry about your Celtics making the playoffs first.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Under Rated teams:

1-Philadelphia 48-34

With the Young Tandem of Korver, Iguodala, Dalembert being joined up with Rookie pheneomon Louis Williams, and Center Steven Hunter whom is only 24, the 76ers have quite the youth, and if anything else, I'd rather have Dalembert starting 82 games then shaq. 

Allen Iverson and Chris Webber is the best tandem in the league Period, With Allen Iverson's ability to drive into the paint and Chris Webber's ready hands the 76ers should be able to finish around the rim.

While Dejuan Wagner never played the point guard position his 6'2 185 pound body with a 10 inch wing-span Wagner's ability to score on the break is dominate.

Now if only he remains Injury free for a year, then this becomes something good.l

2-Indiana Pacers 

Some say the Pacers are going to make the playoffs, some say there going to re-enter the lottery because while they had to coop with the David Stern suspensions, the ECF had gotten alot better.

But neither prediction is right.

The pacers will get a lottery pick? Yes but like most teams via a trade, the lottery has to be an essential part to any playoffs' basketball team.

Will the Pacers make the Playoffs? Not only are they going to make the playoffs, but they'll make the ECF as well!

3-New York Knickerbockers.

It only seems to be yesturday, when the Knicks' had the highest' payroll not only in the NBA but amongst major league sports.

Yet they didn't contain an all-star.

Now they've acquired Stephon Marbury, Nate Robinson, Quentin Richardson. Trieva arisa is returning to the floor. Larry Brown is coaching, and the team has yet to decide weither or not is there team complete yet.

They won't win the Atlantic and will have a tough time faring against the eastern conference, but considering that 10 or so yrs ago, they couldn't afford a thing.

It's satsifying to know there in the playoffs. 

Over-rated Teams:

1 Detroit Pistons:

Okay so you managed to make the finals twice? Congratulations the lakers returned there 4 out of 6 tries and managed to win 50 percent of the time.

Darko miliciac is and always will be a bust, regardless of how many minutes he plays there is no one in this league, that will have to fear not only him but his team-mates.

Dale Davis is old, quite old. If he passes his psychical and gives you the rebounding and scoring off the bench that was critical in game 7, then I'll say this much, wopedy damn do.

There's a reason Alex Acker was not picked 59 consectuive times.

The guy is turnover prone, and he's not psychical enough to play in today's NBA on either ends of the floor.

To the Piston fans who read this, You should do what Beez has done right now, for it will be long before the Pistons' ever claim a world championships again. 

2- New Jersey Nets, You just have VC J-KIDD, Nenad, Rj NUFF SAID.


----------

